# TKD Times correspondent needs article ideas



## rmclain (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I've been given the assignment as "Special correpsondent and photographer" for TKD Times Magazine to report on stories regarding how martial arts (specifically TKD, TSD, etc.) has benefitted people's lives outside of the dojang.

If you have any stories you would like to share, please e-mail me through this website or my personal e-mail address: robertnmclain@yahoo.com  Please write a paragraph or two to summarize your story.  Don't send a thesis paper.   I will contact you if I decide to follow up and cover the full story.

Understand, I cannot write about everything.  But, I will read everyone's story idea and take them into consideration.  

Sincerely,

Robert McLain


----------

